# March 2017 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2017)

Here are the nominations for March 2017: fine work as usual.  Best of luck to all the candidates.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. _Osprey_ by @bulldurham; Osprey






2. _Great Gray Owl (life bird)_ by @MSnowy; Great Gray Owl (life bird)





3. _Cotton Candy_ by @jcdebover; Color Pop





4. _Untitled_ created by @Fred von den Berg; Landscapes...





5. _Untitled_ by @EricD; Barred Owl....





6. _Great Horned Owl family_ by @EricD; Great Horned Owl family





7. _Down on the Beach at Sunset 3_ by @singingsnapper; On the beach at sunset near home





8. _Midnight church_ by @PhotoriousMe; Midnight church





9. _Carefree or c, sometimes they have title_ by @mmaria; Carefree or c, sometimes they have title





10. _water and stone_ by @Sil; water and stone





11. _Kevin - Fitness/Physique_ by @DanOstergren; Kevin- Fitness/ Physique





12. _California Street_ by @leeroix; Rainy Day in San Francisco





13. _Never Give Up_ by @MSnowy; Never give up" Updated with more pictures





14. _Whisper_ by @mmaria; Whisper


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow! Unbelievable selection this month. I'll need to come back when I have more time to ponder the options...won't be an easy choice.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2017)

So many good photo offerings!


----------



## Mysecutage (Apr 5, 2017)

Never give up is sooo sad(((


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 6, 2017)

Usually I have no problem casting a vote right away, but I really am torn this month. There are some truly incredible photos this month. HUGE congrats to all the entrants. Great selection.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2017)

Great nominations this month!  It was a tough choice but I think I found my favorite.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 6, 2017)

Note to self:  Create 13 more TPF accounts so I can vote for them all.


----------



## AngryRed (Apr 10, 2017)

No doubt, excellent work by all photographers.


----------



## KentshireStudios (Apr 10, 2017)

These are all so incredible.... hard to decide!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2017)

I totally missed it this month. Geez, been traveling too much.


----------

